# Was haben Crimpzangen und Aderendhülsen mit Stiftzähne gemeinsam?



## s_kraut (4 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Adernendhülsen sind Müll … da hat der gute Mann sowas von Recht
> Ich hab vor einigen Jahren eine Schützsteuerung aus den 70er Jahren umgebaut.
> Die KunststoffKragen der Hülsen zerfielen bei der kleinsten Berührung und landeten
> in den Schützkontakten. Folge war, dass zig Schütze ausgetauscht werden mussten.
> Mit Stiftkabelschuhen wär das nicht passiert



Schütze darf man ohne schlechtes Gewissen hin und wieder austauschen. Wir hatten Anwendungen da fährt die Presse alle 12s im Stern-Dreieck hoch und runter, dann sind die Schütze nach einem Jahr fällig schon allein wegen der Verfügbarkeit.

Viele Hersteller geben zudem eine allgemeine Bemessungslebensdauer von 20 Jahren ..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Adernendhülsen sind Müll … da hat der gute Mann sowas von Recht
> Ich hab vor einigen Jahren eine Schützsteuerung aus den 70er Jahren umgebaut.
> Die KunststoffKragen der Hülsen zerfielen bei der kleinsten Berührung und landeten
> in den Schützkontakten. Folge war, dass zig Schütze ausgetauscht werden mussten.
> Mit Stiftkabelschuhen wär das nicht passiert





s_kraut schrieb:


> Schütze darf man ohne schlechtes Gewissen hin und wieder austauschen. Wir hatten Anwendungen da fährt die Presse alle 12s im Stern-Dreieck hoch und runter, dann sind die Schütze nach einem Jahr fällig schon allein wegen der Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> Viele Hersteller geben zudem eine allgemeine Bemessungslebensdauer von 20 Jahren ..


Den Zusammenhang von deinem zu Blockmoves Beitrag verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang von deinem zu Blockmoves Beitrag verstehe ich nicht.


Die KunststoffKrümel der AderEndHülsenKragen, die sich in den Schützen bestimmungsungemäss aufhalten, werden beim Austausch der Schütze automatisch mit entsorgt!

PS:
AderEndHülsen ohne KunststoffKragen gibt es doch sicherlich noch?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2021)

Also mein Beitrag war nicht ernst gemeint 
Natürlich zerfielen früher die Kragen … Aber das war einmal.
Teilweise hatte man auch Probleme mit der Aderisolierung.
Bei den Kunststoffen hat sich unheimlich viel getan.
Heute ist das alles nur selten ein Thema


----------



## Heinileini (4 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Natürlich zerfielen früher die Kragen … Aber das war einmal.
> ...
> Bei den Kunststoffen hat sich unheimlich viel getan.


Weichmacher werden meines Wissens weiterhin den Kunststoffen zugesetzt und sind auch weiterhin empfindlich gegen UV-Licht.
Dieser Effekt wird ja oft gezielt genutzt. Beispiel ZahnFüllungen.

Aber was sind eigentlich AderEndHülsen mit KunststoffKragen? Sind das nicht die "StiftKabelSchuhe"?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber was sind eigentlich AderEndHülsen mit KunststoffKragen?


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56631


Bei kleinen Durchmesser finde ich sie in Ordnung, aber ab 4-6 mm2 gefällt mir nicht.... Welche Marke ohne Kunststoff benutz ihr bzw. empfehlt ihr?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> aber ab 4-6 mm2 gefällt mir nicht


Mit welcher Begründung?

Wir nehmen Klauke.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung?
> 
> Wir nehmen Klauke.


Eigentlich keine, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie nicht so gut wie bei kleinen Kabel sind.

Ich werde mit Klauke probieren, vielen Dank.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> aber ich habe das Gefühl


Durch was wird so ein Gefühl ausgelöst??
Was nutzt du als Alternative?


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Manchmal bleiben sie locker.... Ich benutze keine Alternative, manchmal versuche ich 2-3 Mal bis sie richtig fest sind. Diese Hülsen sind seit Jahren in der Firma, ich kenne die Marke nicht. Ich habe schon die Klauke angeschaut, ich werde sie probieren 👍🏻


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Manchmal bleiben sie locker.... Ich benutze keine Alternative, manchmal versuche ich 2-3 Mal bis sie richtig fest sind.


Klingt stark nach einer nicht geeigneten Krimpzange. Ich muss mit meinen Zangen nie nachkrimpen. Egal ob 0.14² oder 25²


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe ein paar gute Krimpzange, die Hülsen sind seit ein paar Jahre immer die gleiche 🤷


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar gute Krimpzange, die Hülsen sind seit ein paar Jahre immer die gleiche 🤷


Hallo Elektriko.
Kannst Du mal ein Bild von deiner "Guten" Crimpzange hier einstellen?
Also die, wo die grösseren Aderendhülsen nicht halten?
Ich habe seit Jahren Knipex Crimpzangen, aber noch nie eine lockere Aderendhülse.

Gruss Timo


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Neu gekauft 😊


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Elektriko.
> Kannst Du mal ein Bild von deiner "Guten" Crimpzange hier einstellen?
> Also die, wo die grösseren Aderendhülsen nicht halten?
> Ich habe seit Jahren Knipex Crimpzangen, aber noch nie eine lockere Aderendhülse.
> ...


Ich habe ebenfalls Knipex, funktioniert eindandfrei


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Oktober 2021)

@Elektriko:
Die Linke kenne ich so nicht,
und die Restlichen 3 würde ich persönlich als "Bastlerzangen"
in die Tonne werfen! Die Taugen nichts, und das hat auch mit "Crimpen"
im eigentlichen sinne (Gasdichtheit u.s.w.) NICHTS zu tun!
so sieht z.b. eine (m.e.) Vernünftige Crimpzange aus:








						KNIPEX Twistor®16Selbsteinstellende Crimpzange für Aderendhülsenmit drehbarem Crimpkopf
					

Crimpzange stellt sich automatisch auf die unterschiedlichen Querschnitte ein, Beidseitig zugängliche Crimpöffnung, überlange Aderendhülsen können nachgeschoben we...




					www.knipex.de
				




Da halten dann auch alle Abmessungen!

Gruss Timo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @Elektriko:
> Die Linke kenne ich so nicht,
> und die Restlichen 3 würde ich persönlich als "Bastlerzangen"
> in die Tonne werfen! Die Taugen nichts, und das hat auch mit "Crimpen"
> ...


Sehe ich auch so.
Elektriko, dir bringen die Klauke Aderendhülsen auch nichts, wenn du nicht eine vernünftige Zange hast.


----------



## rlw (4 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @Elektriko:
> Die Linke kenne ich so nicht,
> und die Restlichen 3 würde ich persönlich als "Bastlerzangen"
> in die Tonne werfen! Die Taugen nichts, und das hat auch mit "Crimpen"
> im eigentlichen sinne (Gasdichtheit u.s.w.) NICHTS zu tun!


Ich kann auch noch eine von Phoenix empfehlen, sehr klein und auch einstellbar von vorn/oder von der Seite.
Da hat so jeder Elektriker sein Vorlieben. Nach Wago und Rennsteig (Knipex) probieren wir jetzt mal eine von Phoenix.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Die beide von links sind Klauke, keine basteln Zangen. Aber eure sehen gut aus, vielleicht muss ich andere probieren.....
Danke


----------



## Plan_B (4 Oktober 2021)

Ich mag die Selbsteinstellenden mit den Kulissenwerkzeugen nicht. Vor allem, wenn die einen großen Querschnittsbereich haben. Dann ist die Klemmkraft gern zu groß für kleine Hülsen (<0,5), die dann schön wellenförmig in den Kulissen klemmen und mit einem Werkzeug rausgepopelt werden müssen. Die Knipex 97 53 04 ist für mich immer noch die Beste.

Gasdichtheit bei Aderendhülsen bezweifle allerding nicht nur ich.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @Elektriko:
> Die Linke kenne ich so nicht,
> und die Restlichen 3 würde ich persönlich als "Bastlerzangen"
> in die Tonne werfen! Die Taugen nichts, und das hat auch mit "Crimpen"
> ...


Diese sieht gut aus, 0.14 bis 16 mm mit dem gleichen "Crimpseinsatz"?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Die beide von links sind Klauke, keine basteln Zangen. Aber eure sehen gut aus, vielleicht muss ich andere probieren.....
> Danke


Doch das sind Bastelzangen. Alle miteinander.
Die Knipex 975304 verwenden wir auch.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Diese sieht gut aus, 0.14 bis 16 mm mit dem gleichen "Crimpseinsatz"?


So Schreiben Sie es zumindest.
Bis 10mm/2 hab ich damit schon gepresst, 16mm/2 noch nicht,
Hatte vorher aber den Vorgänger dieser Zange,
die hat Klaglos auch 10mm/2 gepresst.


----------



## Ludewig (4 Oktober 2021)

Hallo in die Runde!

Falls definitiv niemand etwas zu meiner Ausgangsfrage sagen kann, würd ich mir wünschen, dass dieser Faden geschlossen wird.

Ihr könnt ja Eure Zangen auch am Stammtisch weiterdiskutieren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Weichmacher werden meines Wissens weiterhin den Kunststoffen zugesetzt und sind auch weiterhin empfindlich gegen UV-Licht.
> Dieser Effekt wird ja oft gezielt genutzt. Beispiel ZahnFüllungen.
> 
> Aber was sind eigentlich AderEndHülsen mit KunststoffKragen? Sind das nicht die "StiftKabelSchuhe"?


Und wie sieht das bei einen Stiftzahn aus?


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> So Schreiben Sie es zumindest.
> Bis 10mm/2 hab ich damit schon gepresst, 16mm/2 noch nicht,
> Hatte vorher aber den Vorgänger dieser Zange,
> die hat Klaglos auch 10mm/2 gepresst.


Danke, 10 mm reicht für mich! Danke für die Empfehlung 👍🏻


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das bei einen Stiftzahn aus?


🤦‍♂️


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2021)

..ich hab das mal abgelöst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ..ich hab das mal abgelöst.


Das ist ja wie im Siemens-Forum

"Das Thema wurde gesplittet"

😄


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ..ich hab das mal abgelöst.


Dein Stiftzahn hat sich abgelöst?
Dann ab zum Zahnarzt oder Hufschmied!
Zur Überschrift:
Das heisst Crimpzangen, nicht Grimpzangen.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das bei einen Stiftzahn aus?


Stiftzahn? Stift sagt man doch nicht mehr, Helmut. Azubizahn!

Hast Du übrigens schon OP-Ludewigs Beitrag ...


Ludewig schrieb:


> Falls definitiv niemand etwas zu meiner Ausgangsfrage sagen kann, würd ich mir wünschen, dass dieser Faden geschlossen wird.
> 
> Ihr könnt ja Eure Zangen auch am Stammtisch weiterdiskutieren?


... gelesen?
Das wäre doch eine schöne Aufgabe für Dich, diesen Thread auf den Stammtisch umzubiegen (und vielleicht am 29. einige Exemplare von AzubiZähnen, AzubiZahnEndHülsen und CrimpZangen als DiskussionsHilfe zum Stammtisch mitzubringen)!? 

Edit:
Huch? Schon passiert? Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2021)

Naja Adernendhülsen können zu einer Wissenschaft ausarten.
Wenn man im Kleingedruckten der Klemmen- und Gerätehersteller schaut, dann gibt es da fast immer Empfehlungen zur Pressart.
Mit der Vierkantpressung macht man meist nix falsch.
Wenn es eng wird, dann kann eine Sechskantpressung Vorteile haben.
Wir haben zumindest beide Zangen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit der Vierkantpressung macht man meist nix falsch.


Mit dieser arbeite ich seit 25 Jahren ohne Probleme. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum manche da eine Wissenschaft daraus machen. Zumindest nicht im üblichen Schaltschrankbereich.

Mit den Zangen von Elektriko könnte ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich mag die Selbsteinstellenden mit den Kulissenwerkzeugen nicht. Vor allem, wenn die einen großen Querschnittsbereich haben. Dann ist die Klemmkraft gern zu groß für kleine Hülsen (<0,5), die dann schön wellenförmig in den Kulissen klemmen und mit einem Werkzeug rausgepopelt werden müssen. Die Knipex 97 53 04 ist für mich immer noch die Beste.
> 
> Gasdichtheit bei Aderendhülsen bezweifle allerding nicht nur ich.



Als ich das erste Mal von Gasdichtheit bei Adernendhülsen gehört habe, habe ich nur geschmunzelt.
Aber man sieht bei alten Hülsen an Schützen durchaus Unterschiede bei verschiedenen Pressarten.
Wir hatten früher zum Teil auch einfache Quetschzange, aber auch schon automatische Zangen mit Vierkantpressung.
Bei den einfachen Pressungen zeigt sich vereinzelt Oxidation an den Adern, bei den anderen nicht.
Ursache ist anscheinend Ozon das bei den Schaltfunken entsteht.
An normalen Klemmstellen habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Elektriko (18 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @Elektriko:
> 
> so sieht z.b. eine (m.e.) Vernünftige Crimpzange aus:
> 
> ...



Weiss jemand was man hier einstellen kann? (Die ist eine Selbsteinstellende Crimpzange)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Elektriko.

Da musst du NICHTS einstellen!
Da wird die Presskraft der Crimpung eingestellt,
Die Zange ist von Haus aus Werkskalibriert auf den passenden Pressdruck.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Elektriko (18 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Elektriko.
> 
> Da musst du NICHTS einstellen!
> Da wird die Presskraft der Crimpung eingestellt,
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Info 👍🏻 
Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (21 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @Elektriko:
> Die Linke kenne ich so nicht,
> und die Restlichen 3 würde ich persönlich als "Bastlerzangen"
> in die Tonne werfen! Die Taugen nichts, und das hat auch mit "Crimpen"
> ...


Vielen Dank für eure Tipps, ich merke den Unterschied👍🏻😊


----------

